# New layout



## Trip (May 7, 2002)

_For a while now my personal website (supporting my resume and all things *me*) has been down. When I say "a while" I mean "two years". I've never done anything really with it. It's gone through at least 20 layouts, each of which I've changed my mind on before I could upload it to the actual site._

Instead of keeping you upto date I'll just fill you in:
What do you think of this layout for my website?
http://www.TannerSite.com/Preview

*NOTE:* The website is just my own personal website, so my friends and family can be "up-to-date" with things going on around my life, so don't expect too much.


----------



## Trip (May 7, 2002)

**UPDATE:* I forgot to mention: *DO NOT* scroll to the bottom of the page! I mean...you can, but it's a waste of time with a price. Actually it's just empty space that I added while first working on the site, I forgot to get rid of it when I uploaded it to the server, and GoLive is closed, and I'm already surfing the net, so I'll update tomorrow for you guys.


----------



## Trip (May 8, 2002)

Uhm...15 people have viewed this, yet no comments what-so-ever! C'mon guys! It doesn't suck that bad...does it?


----------



## martinatkinson (May 9, 2002)

Hello!

I think it looks very nice.  It looks good in OmniWeb as well! (for some reason your old design messes OmniWeb up somehow as it comes up all weird)

It has a simple design, fast loading graphics, a "non-loud" background and just a sleek GUI.  I can not really think of anything that I noticed that was not done well.

It definitely does not look like most personal pages, you could have fooled me  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## isaac_ho (May 13, 2002)

What I can see is the visual layout only, how about the document structure? I think, use css to control the page's apperance will be better than inline tags like 						<font size="2" color="#fff7fd" face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular"> or <td width="1" height="18">, Moreover, height="18" is not a web standard. Try to take care different screen resolution and browser size is a good practice. Add backgrounds in banner and left side will fill up the browser window.

links below are good resources for web designers who are working on web standards:
http://www.w3c.org
http://www.webstandards.org
http://www.alistapart.com

*remarks: my company's web site is not complied with standards yet, I am refining it!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 13, 2002)

Honestly... i do not think you need to worry that much about standards.  I just looked at the site on a PC running IE 5. with a 640X480 rez, and it worked just fine.


----------



## isaac_ho (May 13, 2002)

Dear Nummi_G4,

I am not challenging you but I didn't agree what you say. Although over 90% computer users are using Windows and IE, the others aren't. If you are a amateur, it may be no need to follow the standards, but the professionals should do that. I like the words from *dricci*


> Don't design a page for Internet Explorer. Design a page for the Internet. Read up on html standards, try searching google for some tips. It'll make you look better.


Many people (include web designers) think that 90% people can access their web page is enough. However, internet is not only for Windows and IE, it is for everyone. You are a mac user, you don't want the developers take care Mac users? The others also want the developers take care them. Disable persons, Palm users, mobile phone users, Linux users, Unix users, Opera users, lynx users, Netscape users, Mozilla users, 1600x1200 rez users (me)... too. Follow the standards will let maximun people can access your web pages.


> As a Mac user, you should understand the value of following standards.


----------

